# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Hack] Is BnS hacking community dying?

## SnakeGrifter

Hi.
Is hacking BnS getting boring for the experienced people?
I just got into it and finding an active BnS reverse engineering community isnt easy.

I wouldnt call myself someone experienced, but I have spent too much time on it.
Would love to see data others have gathered on it and share the little i have gathered (probably worthless data).

For my own personal goals with BnS i need help from those who know better.

----------


## caspaas

Same here looking for it.
Speedhack was the last thing i found for the game.

but i feel like Tabula rasa they will let the game Die out.

----------


## Cherryblossoms

Hello, will you hack the Bns private server？

----------

